

Tell HN: We launched Gaia GPS on Android today - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Gaia%20GPS%20for%20Android%20on%20Sale

======
kylemathews
Just bought it and trying it out. Very nice app! It runs pretty well on my
slowish MyTouch. Everything works as expected (better than expected actually).
The map download is particularly nicely implemented (well, I somewhat take
that back. A download progress bar would be nice :).

~~~
andrewljohnson
If you click Saved Maps from the menu, then the table will show the progress
of each map :)

Thanks for the compliments! One nice thing about the Android app is we have
already been working on the iPhone app for many moons, so there were a lot of
lessons learned. The biggest one I think is that we launched a very minimal
feature set at first - on the iPhone we included tracking, waypoints, and all
kinds of stuff right of the bat.

Because of this, our iPhone app started out buggy and we have had to do
significant refactoring over time. Also, we later cut some features we
originally viewed as important.

I always thought I understood the credo of launch a "mimimum viable product,"
but I really didn't until after launching something that WASN'T it.

~~~
kylemathews
Hmmm... I see it now. I guess I just found a bug as the first time I tried
downloading the app. I clicked save and it just stalled for a long while until
I clicked cancel.

But I still don't see any download indicator in the notification drop-down
which is typical for Android apps.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ok, would you mind emailing me at andrew@gaiagps.com?

I'd like to ask a couple questions, and then we'll fix it.

------
mr_justin
I had no idea this product existed, thanks for the heads up. I'm skeptical of
installing anything on my clunky G1 but will keep it in mind for my next
backpacking trip. Storing cached map images locally is great. I used the heck
out of Topo! back in the day, nice to see a mobile device equivalent.

------
ewams
Gaia is a great product and the beta has been fun. The different maps you can
use, offline maps, and just the all around ease of use is great. Hope others
try it out.

------
andrewljohnson
Also, we're still looking for more beta testers, so if you would like to get
early releases and such, drop me a line at the email in my profile.

------
dustingetz
it's $5 bucks for the anrdoid version (99c for iphone). QR Code to android
market: <http://bit.ly/9PEzjs>

~~~
andrewljohnson
FYI... the iPhone app will also be 4.99 as soon as Apple approves v3.2...
hopefully today :)

